# New:Yellow Pouter Pigeon



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi all

My New Pouter Hen In My loft

Hope you like it

Best Rehgards

M.Hassan
http://pigeon-photos.blogspot.com/2010/11/yellow-pouter-pigeon-photo-by-mahmoud.html


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

What an handsome fellow


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank You Sreesh


----------

